
The Scary Robots Are Coming - jfi
http://www.feld.com/wp/archives/2010/05/the-scary-robots-are-coming.html
======
RiderOfGiraffes
This video was submitted recently, but <http://searchyc.com> doesn't seem to
be indexing the site at the moment, so I can't find it.

Any idea what's up with <http://searchyc.com> ??

------
JoeAltmaier
Need to put a furry hat on it or something. Looks like a scarab beetle.

